# Which oil should I use for my Norton Oil stone?



## jenglender (Apr 7, 2016)

I recently purchased a Norton IB8 1-by-2-by-8-Inch Fine/Coarse India Combination Oilstone, after seeing it recommended here. I have very little experience with sharpening, and the country where I live does not have a Norton retailer - which means I can't get Norton oil unless I order it online.

My question is - do I HAVE to use their specific oil or can I use some other kind of oil on my India stone? I'm not looking so much for brand names but more to understand the principle - what kind of oil is the oil used for sharpening? Once I understand that I'll be able to get a replacement perhaps from a local hardware store. 

Thanks


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Jenglender said:


> ........................... I'm not looking so much for brand names but more to understand the principle - what kind of oil is the oil used for sharpening?.......


Do NOT purchase a sharpening oil. instead just get a gallon of *mineral oil* from your local tack and feed store for less than $20 and you be there. And mineral oil is often used to rub into wooden knife handles as a preservative.

Otherwise some knife afficionados will use water with their oilstones. HTH!!!

Take a look at *this setup*.

Oh, and baby oil is nothing other than mineral oil with fragrance added to it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ditto, except I don't get mine at the horse store; I get mine at the pharmacy


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> Ditto, except I don't get mine at the horse store; I get mine at the pharmacy


...probably more expensive although I've never purchased it there at the pharmacy. 8)


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Horse mineral oil runs thinner than the pharmacy stuff. Probably a good thing for sharpening usage.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MillionsKnives said:


> Horse mineral oil runs thinner than the pharmacy stuff. Probably a good thing for sharpening usage.


The less oil and the more thinner, the better the sharpening action. On my black surgical stone, only four drops or less are used!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oil is messy, you can use water just as well.  you can go dry, for finishing especially they won't clog with light pressure, just brush the particles off.


----------

